# Driver testing



## USER1999 (May 26, 2014)

I've been struggling with my driving recently. My iron play is fine, my hybrids and woods are ok, my driving is junk. Either snap hooks, or massive high slices. No confidence, not happy.

So, may be a bit of retail therapy is in order. It can't be me, it has to be the club(s). I have two drivers, and can't hit either of them.

So after today's round, I go off to direct golf in stanmore. I figure the TM SLDR, the cally big Bertha, and the cobra amp bio cell should cover most of the available options. All with the stock shaft, in stiff.

First up, the cally, which is similar in looks to my own xtreme. I like the looks, but then I like the look of my own driver too, I just don't like hitting it! Set to 9.5, neutral, with the slide weight set for a bit of a draw. I hit it miles high, way to much back spin, and it drops like a dead hamster. Probably carries 180 with a good one. 

Next up, the bio cell. In orange. The head looks a bit big, but I actually quite like the orange. Worrying. It's set to 9.5 draw, and I can't change it as my wrench doesn't fit. They obviously use a different Torx key, which is annoying. It doesn't matter though, because this also goes miles high, with no run out. Very similar to the big Bertha.

Then the SLDR. I have high hopes for this one, as a friend has one, and it has added a lot of yards for him. I'm not keen on the looks, but if it goes, I could live with it. Set to 'loft up' at 10.5 degrees. Same flight as the other two. Goes no where, and balloons terribly. I reset the loft to 9.5, and it makes no difference what so ever. 

If I had to play with any of these, I'd use a 3 wood, it would be longer.

I had a whack with my own driver, and was killing it. The love stick is back in the bag! 

So, Â£6 for some range balls, and I'm back in business. New drivers, I spit on them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2014)

I would have a look at the I25 and the Titleist 913. I would have thought both would certainly have suited your eye and they may surprise you


----------



## Lump (May 26, 2014)

whiteboards in both your hybrid and fairway woodâ€¦no wonder the standard stiff shafts didn't suit. Whiteboards are a real hitters shaft.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 26, 2014)

Sldr mini?


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2014)

Maybe see if a fitter could find an optimal combination for you rather than just trying stock stiff shaft and your standard loft?


----------



## USER1999 (May 26, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Sldr mini?
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit, that when I saw this last week I was tempted, if only because the head size looked so right. I'm not keen on the balloon on a stick look of most modern drivers.


----------



## USER1999 (May 26, 2014)

I think the other thing with today is that I'm not really after a new driver. Sounds daft, but if there had been one that was wow, blimey, got to have that, It would have been kerching. But if it has to be custom fit, etc, then I'm after marginal gains, a few yards here and there. The way I've been hitting my xtreme has been a liability recently, and I really just needed to check that it was me. It was, and I'm now happy that it was. Hopefully next week I can get back to blathering it miles. Like I did two weeks ago in Portugal.


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I think the other thing with today is that I'm not really after a new driver. Sounds daft, but if there had been one that was wow, blimey, got to have that, It would have been kerching. *But if it has to be custom fit, etc, then I'm after marginal gains, a few yards here and there*. The way I've been hitting my xtreme has been a liability recently, and I really just needed to check that it was me. It was, and I'm now happy that it was. Hopefully next week I can get back to blathering it miles. Like I did two weeks ago in Portugal.
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced I agree with this after my last fitting. Couldnt hit the SLDR for toffee with the stock shaft in, given a different shaft and the club set up differently and felt the complete opposite. Fitter also explained to me why I struggled to get on with the TP version (which looked better to the eye) and would also struggle with the mini (which looked great to the eye). Maybe its fitting the club to swing flaws but if it works so be it


----------



## USER1999 (May 26, 2014)

fundy said:



			Not convinced I agree with this after my last fitting. Couldnt hit the SLDR for toffee with the stock shaft in, given a different shaft and the club set up differently and felt the complete opposite. Fitter also explained to me why I struggled to get on with the TP version (which looked better to the eye) and would also struggle with the mini (which looked great to the eye). Maybe its fitting the club to swing flaws but if it works so be it
		
Click to expand...

Probably right, but I'm never going to find out. 

I guess we look for similar looks in a driver head. 

The last driver I was c/f for cost me 275, and I sold it 3 months later for 60. I'm not doing that again. Clearly my spec is a bit weird, with limited resale value. Low launch, low spin, low loft. Maybe I should just learn to hit it properly?


----------



## Oddsocks (May 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I have to admit, that when I saw this last week I was tempted, if only because the head size looked so right. I'm not keen on the balloon on a stick look of most modern drivers.
		
Click to expand...

I fancy the 430cc sldr


----------

